# Problema con Aire Acondicionado



## jesica (Nov 23, 2013)

hola tengo un problemita con un aire de la marca LG 3000... el aparato anda enfría bien prende suave en todo el transcurso de enfriamiento.. el problema es cuando el motor se apaga produce un ruido muy fuerte parece que se quiere salir jeje les dejo un video que es en el momento que esta por apagarse ... desde ya .gracias por la ayuda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7s7evZml6g&feature=youtu.be ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

Youtube dijo:
			
		

> La persona que subió este video lo marcó como restringido por edad.



   


Revisa la fijación del compresor al chasis, posiblemente tenga las gomas de amortiguación rotas, aplastadas, ausentes ¿¿¿???


----------



## jesica (Nov 23, 2013)

si no pude revisar bien porque esta en alto pero lo raro es que se apague  asi como si le estuvieran sacando-le la energía de apoco y no cortar de una


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2013)

Hacé la prueba de apagarlo desconectándolo de la corriente , si repite lo mismo es un problema "mecánico" como te dice Fogo , ahora si desconectándolo se detiene bién , entonces es probable que haya una falla eléctrica con un contacto intermitente


----------



## jesica (Nov 23, 2013)

probé y en el transcurso que hace su show para apagarse lo paro con el control para que no vibre tanto y después lo enciendo en espera de 10-15 minutos y se repite lo mismo funciona 15 -30 minutos bien y se apaga


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 23, 2013)

> es probable que haya una falla eléctrica con un contacto intermitente



me suena a cuando a los contactores se pican los platinos o contactos, y vibran.
como que no termina de apagarse , si como un contacto intermitente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2013)

Por eso te dije de probar apagarlo *cortando la corriente* , eso significa cortarle la electricidad desde la termomagnética o desenchufarlo , no desde el control remoto !


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 24, 2013)

si las valvulas del compresor estan mal cuando apaga  y tienen  q*UE* equilibrarse las pre*S*iones el compresor gira al*-*reves ...


----------

